# Whole Broiled Flounder



## hjorgan

Took two of the flounder we caught last week and broiled them whole.
My my.... good stuff.

Simple and basic recipe from cooks.com but I changed it up a bit.

6 tbsp. salted butter
2 tsp. fresh parsley, finely chopped
4 tsp. fresh lime juice
1/8 tsp. salt
2 sm. to med.-sized flounder, cleaned and left whole
Salt and freshly ground pepper
Zataran's Cajun Seasoning (or your favorite)

Preheat the broiler and broiling pan for 10 minutes. (The concentrated heat will cook the bottom side of the fish, eliminating the need to turn it over.) Meanwhile, melt the butter in a heavy saucepan over low heat. Turn off the heat and add the next 3 ingredients and mix well. Remove the broiling pan from the oven and brush the rack with some of the butter sauce.

Rinse the cleaned whole flounders and dry with paper towels. Score the thick top side with four X-shaped slits, then sprinkle both sides with salt and pepper. Place the fish on the rack and pour about 2 tablespoons of butter sauce over it. Broil the fish 5-6 minutes at a distance of 3 1/2 to 4 inches from heat. If placed too close to heat, the fish will burn. If placed too far, it will not cook quickly enough to get crisp and brown.

Remove from oven and prick with a fork to check for doneness. If it flakes easily, it's done. If not, return to oven for 1 minute more. Place flounder on a heated platter and pour the remaining butter sauce over it. Serve with a wedge of lime and garnish with parsley sprigs.

This was the best flounder I have had in a while. It wasn't over-seasoned like some places just brought out the flavor of the fish.

Hope to catch some more flounder, and I'm gonna try this with trout this weekend.


----------



## hjorgan

*Had flounder again tonight*

Here's a pic of the final product.


----------



## Paymaster

Man! Bet that was good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line

Wirelessly posted

Good presentation.....looks good...


----------

